# converter /inverter



## alcmena3

Hi everybody:

I need to know is converter and inverter may be translated both as *conversor.

*I will put one example of one of each:

 
1-Use of *inverters *in hydraulic lifts has decreased energy consumption, allowed smaller motor sizes and provided good ride performance for heavily used lifts. 


My try: 
_
El uso de *conversores* en ascensores hidráulicos ha disminuido el consumo de energía, ha permitido el uso de motores más pequeños y una mejor marcha para ascensores de mayores cargas.

2-On the other hand, it is expected that future developments in the drive technology, like matrix *converters*, would drastically reduce or eliminate stand-by energy consumption and competition in the market will obviously lower *inverter *prices. 

My try:
Por otra parte, se espera que los futuros desarrollos de la tecnología de accionamiento, como los *conversores* base, reduzcan drásticamente o eliminen el consumo de energía del stand-bye y la competencia en el mercado bajará obviamente  el precio de los *conversores.* A este respecto, se espera que soluciones adecuadas que son simples, económicas, fáciles de mantener, ofrecen alta compatibilidad y tienen bajo consume stand-by encuentren amplias aplicaciones en los años venideros.As you can see in the same paragraph one can find both words but with the same meaning?

I will appreciate very much your helping

Thanks in advance




_


----------



## donbeto

Supongo que sí aunque no son lo mismo en inglés. Un _inverter _cambia la frecuencia de la electricidad AC, mientras un _converter _cambia la forma de la onda.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2109652


----------



## TitoHL

Inverter = Inversor: convierte corriente continua en corriente alterna.
Matriz converter = Convertidor matricial: convertidor de alterna a alterna que utiliza entradas senoidales para sintetizar señales de salida de amplitud y frecuencias deseadas, sin necesidad de componentes reactivos voluminosos para almacenamiento de energía.
Saludos.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Para ampliar lo que ha dicho Donbeto, Converter es cuando la salida es de corriente continua, la entrada puede ser alterna o continua. O sea que trabajan con motores de CC (DC).
Inverter es cuando la salida es corriente alterna. Trabajan con motores de corriente alterna.
Drive technology, es la tecnología de control de velocidad de los motores.
Tanto uno como otro pertenecen al grupo de los Drivers, en corriente alterna es muy común llamarlos por su nombre en inglés (Driver) y en castellano "Variadores".
En corriente continua, en castellano se les llama "Controladores de velocidadde CC, variadores de velocidad CC o convertidores de CC".
Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## alcmena3

Muchas gracias a todos, todas sus respuestas me han enriquecido mucho. Por lo tanto debería usar las palabras conversor o inversor de acuerdo con el uso que se le da en el texto original más que por la palabra en sí misma? O cuando dice inverter traduzco inversor y cuando dice converter uso conversor? Igual cuando dice driver debería usar variador o accionador? 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me dieron.








Keahi said:


> Hola.
> Para ampliar lo que ha dicho Donbeto, Converter es cuando la salida es de corriente continua, la entrada puede ser alterna o continua. O sea que trabajan con motores de CC (DC).
> Inverter es cuando la salida es corriente alterna. Trabajan con motores de corriente alterna.
> Drive technology, es la tecnología de control de velocidad de los motores.
> Tanto uno como otro pertenecen al grupo de los Drivers, en corriente alterna es muy común llamarlos por su nombre en inglés (Driver) y en castellano "Variadores".
> En corriente continua, en castellano se les llama "Controladores de velocidadde CC, variadores de velocidad CC o convertidores de CC".
> Espero que te sirva.
> Un saludo.


----------



## alcmena3

Muchas gracias Don Beto.


----------



## alcmena3

Muchas gracias Tito.


----------



## alcmena3

Muchas gracias Keahi


----------



## alcmena3

Pregunto:  

Convertidor matricial: convertidor de alterna a alterna  

¿No hay error en "de alterna a alterna, no es cierto?.

Disculpá la molestia, pero tenía la duda. Muchas gracias Tito.


----------



## Keahi

Hola Alcmena.
Debo admitir que no leí con mucho detenimiento tu pregunta, desde la pantalla del móvil se lee por partes.
En la industria se usa indistintamente conversor y variador, pero por comodidad y para no hacerse un lío, es más común cuando el motor a controlar es de alterna, al equipo llamarlo "Variador" a secas y cuando el motor es de continua, llamarlo "Controlador de CC o variador de CC".
Los AC drivers, (variadores de frecuencia, o sea de alterna) pasan la corriente a continua y luego otra vez a alterna, por eso se les llama "inverter", pero a nivel industrial no es muy usada esta traducción al castellano (Inversor), esto lo encuentras más cuando se habla de Aire acondicionado y  tal vez en empresas de instalación de ascensores (creo que es tu caso).
Lo mismo pasa con "Converter", en la industria no es muy usado.
El "Matrix converter" (que es lo que no leí bien en un inicio) es un equipo que sin pasar a CC modifica la frecuencia de entrada, pudiendo aumentarla o disminuirla y con ello modificar la velocidad de un motor, es de entrada AC y salida AC. Es muy nuevo, apenas tiene una década, aunque presenta algunos problemas, como la enorme cantidad de ruido que mete a la línea eléctrica.
En tu pregunta inicial hablan que cuando esté completamente desarrollado e inmerso en el mercado, su precio sea más bajo.
Cuando encuentres la palabra "Drivers" se estará refiriendo a equipos que controlan la velocidad de motores (AC drivers - DC drivers), por lo que muchos técnicos los llaman Variadores de alterna o de continua, según el motor al que va a controlar.
En electricidad un "accionamiento" es un equipo que conecta y desconecta un circuito eléctrico, no se entiende en castellano como un equipo complejo de control, por lo que no vas a encontrar que les llamen "accionamiento" en muchos lugares a estos equipos, si se está hablando en general "Drivers" sería "variadores de velocidad", aunque en realidad tengan más funciones.
Drive technology, es tecnología del control de velocidad.
Finalmente para responder tu pregunta, en este caso Inverter, es un "Variador de antigua generación", voluminoso y con alto consumo en estado de espera, Y "Matrix converter" un "Variador de velocidad Matricial", es de última generación y tiene un menor consumo en general, sin embargo creo que no he escuchado esto en ninguna parte, sólo en las páginas promocionales del producto, de lo contrario son llamados Variadores a secas.
Espero no haberme extendido demasiado.
Un saludo.


----------



## TitoHL

Hola alcmena3:
Efectivamente un convertidor matricial convierte de corriente alterna a corriente alterna. No es un error.
Saludos.


----------



## alcmena3

Excelente explicación Keahi, un verdadero maestro.

Muchas gracias por tu atención.


----------



## man2c

Hola. Aunque antiguo el hilo, aclaro un error en lo dicho por Kehai. Si la conversión es de alterna a continua se trata de un *rectificador*
Saludos a todos


----------



## alcmena3

Muchas gracias man2c !!! siempre vuelvo a usar esos términos al traducir.


----------

